# Oneida Dust Collection



## Okietoker

Does anyone own, or use an Oneida dust collection system? I am a cabinet maker, just starting out, and want to equip my shop with the best tools possible. I am looking for feedback on Oneida? There was nothing I could find as far as reviews online. Need some input. There dust collection systems looks top-grade but want to be sure before I buy. Thanks


----------



## woodnthings

*H.A.S. ... you out here?*

H.A.S. ? I think his SIL is a Oneida rep. so he can help..maybe.

Here's what I would advise. a micron is a micron, CFM is CFM and those are the 2 biggies in the DC world. The efficiency and performance of a system depends on the CFM , not only of the blower but the efficiency of the filter/bag on the exhaust. WE have found here that a separator installed in the suction line before the collector will do wonders for the performance by keeping the filter cleaner longer. A Thien baflle, Jet Vortex cone, Woodcraft separator, whatever ...makes a big difference. Visit Bill Pentz site and you will learn all about dust collection. http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/index.cfm

If you compare the specs of a double cannister with a 3HP cyclone you'll see that I mean and the cost is 1/2 of the cyclone:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/3HP-Double-Canister-Dust-Collector/G0562Z
vs:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/3-HP-Cyclone-Dust-Collector/G0441
Personally I think cyclones are somewhat over rated, their air flow is less than other models of the same HP rating and they cost more...having said that I have no actual experience with them. A reading of the specs on the Grizzly site will tell you a lot. 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/category.aspx?key=570000|570030|570010|570020

I have heard both good and bad about Oneida, a customer service issue, if I recall. But dollar for dollar, dust for dust, I don't think you can beat Grizzly. JMO  bill


----------



## Leo G

I don't know what planet Grizzly is getting those CFM numbers for that bag collector but those are not true fan curve numbers. That is nearly 1000 CFM higher than it should be.

You pay for what you get. With the Grizzly you do get a less expensive price but then the build quality is less. My buddy has a Grizzly 5HP collector and he is happy with it. But he ogles my Oneida collector when he stops by my shop.

Other than the initial problem I had with the magnetic starter when I got the unit my 2 1/2HP Gorilla it has performed flawlessly. The only thing I might like to see a bit more attention to is the 90 degree curve that connects the filter to the cyclone body. It has small leaks because it is only spot welded. Nothing a small bead of silicone wouldn't take care of. Other than that it has been a great addition to my shop.


----------



## woodnthings

*not a bag collector*

The one I posted, and have by the way, is a dual cannister:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/3HP-Double-Canister-Dust-Collector/G0562Z 
I can't vouch for their numbers, but I don't know how you can "certify" any mfgr's CFM numbers? There doesn't seem to be a standard to my knowledge.

http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/staticcalcfaqs.cfm


BTW beautiful set up!  bill


----------



## Leo G

You can verify it by a tested fan curve. All Oneida Gorillas have a fan curve for their dust collectors. I know that cyclones are a bit less efficient by HP vs CFM compared to a bag collector. But it is in the range of 5-10%, not 100%

The stated CFM for that Grizzly is 2320 CFM. The Oneida that matches that is a 7 1/2HP. Now how much of a fabrication do you thing Grizzly is showing on their CFM rating? 3HP will yield about 1500CFM +/- 200CFM


----------



## Okietoker

We have a 3HP grizzly in the shop I currently work out of. In my opinion, the thing is complete garbage. (no offense if u like this system) i am forever cleaning dust out of the filters, which creates more airborne dust. The bags are continually ripping. Having said that, our system was set up quickly and poorly. However, i would like a low maintenance system with less cleaning. Is Oneida going to be the answer? It seems the cyclone systems are less maintenance? I am unsure. I am a carpenter not a dust collection technician. 

On a different note, if I purchase the Oneida 5hp gorilla and my DC system is going to be 50' from my table saw, will this pose a problem as far as having little suction when it gets over there. 

That system you have looks awesome.


----------



## Okietoker

This bill Pentz dust collection. Is it good? Better than Oneida?


----------



## Leo G

I have a 2 1/2 HP system and I have 30' of 6" duct going to my TS. The box is always clean but it isn't powerful enough to keep the topside blade spit. Not sure how much CFM you would need to keep that at bay.


----------



## woodnthings

*Main duct size info from Bill Pentz site*

billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/staticcalcfaqs.cfm
Here's an except from Bill Pentz site posted above. While I can't say how relevant this info is, I am merely presenting it. 



*Main Duct:* If you want the most possible CFM you need the biggest duct you can get that keeps the air velocity ample to keep the dust moving instead of clogging your ducting. Most hobbyist vendors sell 4" dust collection duct and flex hose as their standard. This works well to collect chips, but strangles the airflow needed for good fine dust collection. *A typical 2 hp hobbyist dust collector with a 12" diameter impeller moves a maximum of about 1200 CFM, but a 4" duct airflow drops that airflow to only about 450 CFM.* It takes a 5 hp motor turning a 16.5" diameter impeller to force a 4" duct to carry 800 CFM. Most prefer a less expensive solution. In addition to maintaining that airflow, our blowers must keep the duct airspeed high enough so we don't get plugging or piles of wood dust. Dust piles in ducts pose a fire hazard and ruin both blowers and filters when they break loose and go slamming around. Air engineers found designing for a duct speed of 4000 FPM keeps the ducting clear. Because FPM=CFM/duct size, a little math shows we need 6" diameter ducting to move 800 CFM at 4000 FPM. *Most hobbyists need all 6" hoods, 6" main ducting lines, and 6" down drops. *


----------



## Backyardhack

Does any one own this Shop Fox W1816 3HP cyclone dust collector? I can't find any reviews on it searching the web but $982 and free shipping seems like a pretty good deal. 

Shop Fox W1816 3 Horsepower Cyclone Dust Collector:Amazon:Home Improvement

Additional specs: Motor: 3 Horsepower, 220 Volt, single-phase, TEFC Class F , Amps: 22, Cycle/RPM: 60 Hz / 3450 RPM. Impeller size: 14-1/2-Inch, intake hole size: 8-Inch. Maximum air flow: 1489 CFM, maximum static pressure (Inches of water): 10.2-Inch. Filter surface area: 90.42-Square Feet. each, filter Material: Spun bond polyester, 99.9% efficiency from 0.2-2 microns, sound level: 83 dB.

Bill


----------



## Rlbtn4171

I recently just bought an Oneida V-3000 system. It had been sitting in a local woodcraft store for sometime. I got what I think was a great deal. 900.00 bucks. I put it in my shop and run all six inch ducting. Works great. I would recommend Oneida. 
I have a JDS bag type Same as brand new if anyone would like to purchase.


----------

